# New Bianchi Sprint Disc



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

It was announced awhile ago and I see it’s offered thru some European stores. Yet Bianchi doesn’t list it on their website and I haven’t found a US dealer that has one. Has anyone heard when it will be available? It is on the internet as a 2020 model, maybe this fall?


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

well, appears they are in the country. I’ve been a Cannondale rider in past and still love them, but I think I’m getting close to pulling the trigger on the Bianchi. Similar spec’d Cannondale EVO with Force Etap is $6100. The Sprint Disc Force Etap is less than $5k. Granted the EVO has carbon wheels, which is there proprietary wheelset. 
Given all this COVID-19 fiasco.....may have to go with the less expensive option here and end up with my first Bianchi.


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, it seems it my personal thread and only I partake in it. LOL
I ended up ordering the bike. My first Bianchi. it is actually handmade carbon fiber in Italy....Not somewhere in Asia.

Impressed with the setup. This is a mid level bike IMO from Bianchi. Considered race worthy?? I don’t race, so don’t care
Some pics of arrival and setup.
View attachment 328071
View attachment 328073
View attachment 328075
View attachment 328077
View attachment 328079
View attachment 328081
View attachment 328085
View attachment 328093


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

Celeste green is beautiful


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

Only thing that’s got me is the weight? She is heavy. 19.11 lbs with pedals and cages. She weighs more than my gravel bike!
She does roll smooth. I am enjoying the disc brakes on a road bike. Also, the Force eTap has been great. I do have it set for sequential shifting at this point. 

Need to put her on a weight loss regime. Will see with time.....


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Best of luck with it. I think you've got a steerer tube to cut? Bianchi has issued several safety warnings about too many spacers especially above the stem.

Search for them on their website.


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, I plan to trim it for sure. Got some upgrades coming which includes a new stem. Once it's in place and I am sure there is no other mods needed, I will plan to cut the steerer tube down.


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

Updated the cockpit. Got me some ENVE SES aero bars and ENVE aero stem. Feels so good and looks so clean. Before












and after


----------



## Mazingerzed (9 mo ago)

teamvwracing said:


> Updated the cockpit. Got me some ENVE SES aero bars and ENVE aero stem. Feels so good and looks so clean. Before
> View attachment 328203
> View attachment 328205
> and after
> ...


How do you made your cables hidden with a print?


----------

